# Hublot warranty wisekey question



## wthb (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm the proud new owner of a Hublot classic fusion 542 NX 1170 RX...

It comes with a Wisekey authentication card and I have authenticated it no problems with Hublotista - green tick and serials match up. But when I go to my watch page in Hublotista, it says next to 'Guarantee' - 'Information not available'. My warranty card is also blank on the back - it has no 'retailer' or 'date' filled out, as the seller said all the information is stored on the card these days...

Have others experienced this? If the date isn't written on the card, and Hublotista says 'Information not available' in the guarantee section, then how do I/Hublot know when the 2 year warranty starts or ends?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

wthb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm the proud new owner of a Hublot classic fusion 542 NX 1170 RX...
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome
You do not
But did you buy it new - if yes retailer (AD) should have filled in the card and registered it


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Was it bought at an AD or greymarket dealer?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

This thread is rare - someone is talking about a genuine Hublot (presumably)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Grey market ???


----------

